

Infographic - PHP vs. Python vs. Ruby - danyork
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2012/01/infographic-php-vs-python-vs-r.php

======
kls
The info-graphic say that PHP has the best job prospects but from the numbers
it looks to be Ruby. PHP had 300 and so jobs where Ruby had a little over 100
but the developer totals where 18,000 and some change for PHP and 700 for
Ruby. To me the developer to job ration favors Ruby by a large margin.

------
akoumjian
I think those job postings are seriously skewed. "Python" is by itself not a
web framework, whereas "Ruby" is often short for when people are referring to
Ruby on Rails. Do a search for Django and I bet the numbers start looking very
different. Include all the python web frameworks and you start to see a level
playing field.

